# a lap steel tune



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice: One of my favourite instruments.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Great job, that was really nice. Very smooth playing.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wonderful playing and as mentioned very smooth. What tuning are you using?

Well done!


----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)

mario said:


> Wonderful playing and as mentioned very smooth. What tuning are you using?
> 
> Well done!


It's actually a clip from my son Jesse. I believe that he's using open D.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)

This a different style of lap steel playing from a rehearsal.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Curious what make , price new and country is the lap steel made in?


----------



## Nest519 (Jan 29, 2015)

It's an old Supro. I'm pretty sure that they were made in the States. I think they can be found for $150.-$250.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice - love the sound and the playing was wonderful.


----------

